# For whom it may concern



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Some things have been going on here. First of all my siamease/Himilayan mouse died he was from a pet shop which I have later found alot of people dont trust! Then on Saturday we got a call from these people we emailed about free rabbits which ending up someone not picking them up so we went over to get them. Then today while I was at school my dad was checking on fish when my cat snook into Mouse/fish room and dad locked it. Mum and dad went out for lunch and came back to hear meowing and my 2 girls died. So atm I have 1 buck 2 girls and 3 older does. One of my girls is running around as she got out this morning. We also a while back made the choice to when these mice die we get no more but maybe get 2-3 girls to keep.
It's sad stuff but it happens. I am afraid thats whats going on so I may not be around here much coz I now have 2 boys and 1 girl bunny so u can bet what will be going on.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a mess, eh? Unfortunately, all the bad things seem to happen at once, it does for most of us. Good luck with all of it.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah. Thanks and dont worry I will be busy with rabbits next year!


----------

